# Welcome to SpongeWorld!



## sporeworld

OK - so, with many houses to fill, and a complete unwillingness to just use twigs, I present my latest hair-brained enclosure idea for examination and constructive critisms. And for potential dangers I might have missed.

This enclosure is called "SpongeWorld", and is made from dollar store sponges (8 for a dollar, I think) and old fake plant stuff I didn't like.







Ideally, this is for small nymphs that need a little privacy, and a lot of grip. I'm also hoping to add more sponge-trees so that falling to the floor is nearly impossible (think safety net). Needs more density and overlaping of sponges...






These guys ("Red Sheilds") are field testing the sponge-trees for climbability. They move much faster on it than they do on screen, so that's a good sign.






And unlike typical artifical (and real) plants, these can actually "soak up" the water, and evaporate it slowly over the day. Needs testing, of course.






Anyhoo, looking for ideas and improvements. Back is pretty bare, stems are a little boring. Could have used actual sponges on the bottom to complete the concept. Trees made of sponge? That sort of thing.

Cheers!


----------



## angelofdeathzz

I love it !!! Dr Seuss has nothing on you :lol: should be great for molting and it is left wing coolness in full swing...

And hey you don't have to look far when its time to clean the tank.


----------



## sporeworld

angelofdeathzz said:


> I love it !!! Dr Seuss has nothing on you :lol: should be great for molting and it is left wing coolness in full swing...
> 
> And hey you don't have to look far when its time to clean the tank.


Ha, ha, ha! That's right! It's practically self-cleaning!!!


----------



## lancaster1313

That is very nice looking indeed! B) I like the psychadelic look, and hope it works out well.


----------



## patrickfraser

Has anyone seen Alice?


----------



## myles

thats insane very clever idea and i gotta say it looks fantastic very creative


----------



## sporeworld

Thanks!

Maybe tie-dye the backdrop? Hot glue sponges to the back? I wonder what kind of Nerf products that are out there that I could canibalize...?


----------



## sporeworld

I sense a "Nightmare Before Christmas" enclosure comming on...


----------



## angelofdeathzz

There are those long thin foam floaties(inch or 2 round and like 4-6 ft long) that come in many colors, they should fit in nicely.


----------



## sporeworld

Ha! You can't see it, but that's what's in the back corners. Didn't have any colorful ones, but I had a gray one laying around.

But maybe stacked in the back like the walls of a log cabin...?


----------



## animalexplorer

That is crazy looking but really cool at the same time. Love it!


----------



## sporeworld

Flies climb straight to their doom!


----------



## sporeworld

Some of the fancier body wash sponge things look nice and frilly. I saw one shaped like a rose!


----------



## animalexplorer

You should definitely do a 'Nightmare Before Christmas' themed set-up, it's my one of our favorites. Your very creative like Precarious. Still liking 'Whosville', I showed some of my family members and they thought it was neato!


----------



## Arwen9

Now that is cool...

and it looks super practical too. The climbing surfaces and the ability to soak up the water and then slowly evaporate seems even better. And who can't like a rainbow-enclosure like that? :lol:


----------



## kitkat39

That is friggin cool!!!


----------



## kitkat39

You should throw in a giant caterpillar in there for an Alice in Wonderland effect.


----------



## sporeworld

Ha! I happen to have a giant PUPA! Will that do...?


----------



## Ryan.M

Hahah, that is awesome!! I think the mantids would benefit from glow in the dark sponges though, don't ask questions.... they just will. And you know it!


----------



## alicenwnderlnd

OMG!!! I love it!!! that is my set up!!! Alice in wonderland for sure!! I am so making one! :clap: :clap: :clap: :lol: :lol:


----------



## patrickfraser

One thing maybe...A black light!


----------



## d17oug18

man i like your ideas more and more. Ive seen some creativity but you take the cake! Only potential dangers i can notice is that the sponges may get moldy and gross from the droppings and water over time, and that if lights are bright enough it may blind the wrong person. But other than that ITS FREAKIN COOL!!! I may do the same thing to my cages now lol, add some color istead of just brown and green.


----------



## hibiscusmile

I wanna play in there, make me small like Alice in wonderland, so I can play! B) :lol:


----------



## alicenwnderlnd

ha ha i just went to cvs pharmacy walked in and dollar days! there were boxes and boxes of those things! 6 for a dollar. i almost have everything!


----------



## sporeworld

I have a black light ready for the job! I don't think the yellow litter on the bottom will glow, but the white (bleached) stuff should!

I have day/night paint that you can only see under black light - how cool would THAT be? A night painting on the back drop, over a day painting. Spoooky.... Maybe I could Scooby-Doo theme it!

Good point about the molding. The natural bedding I started using is amazing at holding moisture, but the flies fuzz up almost immedietly.


----------



## sporeworld

Alice said:


> ha ha i just went to cvs pharmacy walked in and dollar days! there were boxes and boxes of those things! 6 for a dollar. i almost have everything!


Yup! God bless CVS!

And this is one of those situations where I can't wait to be outdone. C'mon, Alice!!! Show us brilliant!!!


----------



## angelofdeathzz

Well if Rebecca gets to be Alice, I want to be the Mad Hatter, And I think you said you want to be Shaggy or was it Freddy?


----------



## sporeworld

I wanna be the Mystery Machine. I would be Fred... but that ascot...

And there are mantids in there now, so maybe delay the shrinking bit!


----------



## kitkat39

Any chance the kitkat costume could have a spot in there too? =P


----------



## sporeworld

Would blend right in!


----------



## hibiscusmile

Good Lord, tonight we shall all dream we are in the spongeworld and who do u think the rabbit will be? haha, we are all cartoons, hope no one eraces us! :lol:


----------



## animalexplorer

Don't forget the lava lamp that you can use for heat and light at the same time, it should fit your psychedelic theme. B)


----------



## kitkat39

animalexplorer said:


> Don't forget the lava lamp that you can use for heat and light at the same time, it should fit your psychedelic theme. B)


lol.. I was thinking the exact same thing


----------



## Mex_Ghost

I´ll be waiting for the black light SpongeWorld pics


----------



## alicenwnderlnd

what kind of mantis did you put in it?


----------



## Mr.Mantid

That is so cool!!


----------



## sporeworld

animalexplorer said:


> Don't forget the lava lamp that you can use for heat and light at the same time, it should fit your psychedelic theme. B)


Ha! Hadn't thought of that!



Alice said:


> what kind of mantis did you put in it?


I tested it with some small "Red Shields", and now have L5 Idolos hopping around in there. Photos to follow...


----------



## sporeworld

Here's some more pics of SpongeWorld!


----------



## hibiscusmile

Now, u know those idols think they are on drugs  , the colors, the colors :lol:


----------



## Frey

Funny and great !  

Any problems with molting ?


----------



## angelofdeathzz

Great pics man, love'n all the crazy colors, another stroke of Spore genious!


----------



## sporeworld

Not for the shields. the Idolos haven't had a chance yet (still new). Should be even easier...


----------



## alicenwnderlnd

Sporeworld said:


> Not for the shields. the Idolos haven't had a chance yet (still new). Should be even easier...


I was thinking it might be good for the idolo's , that they would like the sponge thingy's. hmmmmmm....... time to create! if I can just get through grad week! :smarty:


----------



## Orin

I think molting should work well with small nymphs though I wonder how a molt to adulthood would work out for the Rhombodera or Idolomantis.


----------



## Mex_Ghost

seems so crazyyyyyyyyy, I liked the pics!!!!!!


----------



## sporeworld

Orin said:


> I think molting should work well with small nymphs though I wonder how a molt to adulthood would work out for the Rhombodera or Idolomantis.


Yeah. I think the materials are fine for L1-L6, but the sponges themselves will need to be a lot bigger and more secure for subadults. Still very much a work in progress...


----------



## Peter Clausen

This is the coolest, still-functional habitat concept I've ever seen! It epitomizes what the hobby is about for people who keep mantises as pets. It's not just about the animal, but the intersection of mantises and humans.

We needed a pinned topic for the Enclosures section, so here we are. Amazing creativity, Sporeworld!


----------



## ismart

Wow! That enclosure is just plain awesome!  That is very creative! The only thing i would be concerned about, is the bits of sponge on the floor of the enclosure. It would seem to me, it would be hard to keep clean? I would probably go with full sponges for the bottom. The only problem with that is it won't look as cool!. Do you keep all the sponges in the enclosure wet/moist, or is just the bottom sponges that are the humidity holders?


----------



## sporeworld

Peter Clausen said:


> This is the coolest, still-functional habitat concept I've ever seen! It epitomizes what the hobby is about for people who keep mantises as pets. It's not just about the animal, but the intersection of mantises and humans.
> 
> We needed a pinned topic for the Enclosures section, so here we are. Amazing creativity, Sporeworld!


OMG! I can't stop smiling!

Thanks!


----------



## sporeworld

ismart said:


> The only thing i would be concerned about, is the bits of sponge on the floor of the enclosure. It would seem to me, it would be hard to keep clean?


Yeah. Fly parts sit on top of them. So far they've all blown off - maybe some function of the sponge?



ismart said:


> Do you keep all the sponges in the enclosure wet/moist, or is just the bottom sponges that are the humidity holders?


They're all pretty wet on the inside. I'm keeping this enclosure more humdid than the others. I'm convinced that beyond maybe 30%, it doesn't matter (with Idolos). But it doesn't seem to hurt, either.


----------



## hibiscusmile

Now you r famous! yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa! yahoo! woopie! :lol:


----------



## Mr.Mantid

You're famouse; Can I have your autograph?


----------



## sporeworld

Ha! I made a smaller version for some L1's called "SpongeLand". The L1's really dig the sponges!


----------



## Mr.Mantid

Man I can't stop looking at these pics... It looks like a carnival park for mantids!


----------



## Termite48

Very nice in concept and in the execution of your ideas. You should get a patent!


----------



## sporeworld

Now on to the next best thing. Before one of you lot trump me!

(hint: it may have something to do with applied rubber...)


----------



## alicenwnderlnd

Sporeworld said:


> Now on to the next best thing. Before one of you lot trump me!
> 
> (hint: it may have something to do with applied rubber...)


LOL.. nice to see your at it again, can't wait to see pictures! applied rubber? hmmmmm....... build it they will come! :hammer:


----------



## patrickfraser

To what will you be applying the rubber???


----------



## kamakiri

I love it!!! I should have looked for this thread earlier with all the references to 'spongeworld' in other threads. Thanks for sharing! B)


----------



## PhilinYuma

Remember the story of the invisible betta? A pet store owner put a fishbowl containing only water in his window and put up a sign saying "Invisible Betta" . It attracted quite a crowd, and some folks swore that they could see it, "very faintly"!

I think that this would be a great setup for invisible mantids!


----------



## sporeworld

Hilarious!

I'm out of town and sucking up every tree and branch shape, waltzing through fields and stores for strange materials. So much fun to NOT be allowed to create, but just try to be creative. I'm finger-painting with my nieces and nephews later this week. I strongly urge all ages to finger-paint at least once a year. It's like being a kid all over again!


----------



## animalexplorer

Rubber band land. Lot's of colorful rubber bands!  







You should try origami if you haven't yet. I find it relaxing plus you can do it anywhere without having to drag around a lot of supplies.

I made this pegasus out of 108 folds from 1 piece of paper.


----------



## alicenwnderlnd

LOLOLOL... my son made a huge ball with rubber-bands... hmmmmmm.... :lol: :lol:


----------



## sporeworld

Rubberbands (and rubber hoses) are definitely on my supply list. And the origami is amazing! I've never done it myself, but very impressive!


----------



## animalexplorer

Seems to me Mark you would be a person who would love origami. There are incredible diagrams designed by amazing people. Some of my favorite designers are John Montroll,Robert J.Lang, Issei Yoshino(Sad loss at such a young age), Tomoko Fuse(Unit Origami) and Sipho Mabona(Amazing) but there are a lot of others.


----------



## Idolofreak

angelofdeathzz said:


> I love it !!! Dr Seuss has nothing on you :lol: should be great for molting and it is left wing coolness in full swing...
> 
> And hey you don't have to look far when its time to clean the tank.


That's exactly what _I_ thought when I saw it! Looks like it's from a Dr. Seuss book! I like the absorbency and grip idea. Funny but cool enclosure!


----------



## Idolofreak

animalexplorer said:


> Rubber band land. Lot's of colorful rubber bands!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should try origami if you haven't yet. I find it relaxing plus you can do it anywhere without having to drag around a lot of supplies.
> 
> I made this pegasus out of 108 folds from 1 piece of paper.


Impressive origami!


----------



## sporeworld

Here's a side experiment - technically still qualifies as "sponge". Kinda.

This is a foam tube ($1) for pool use, that I cut into slices and jammed into plant stems. Possibly my most affordable enclosure (besides JUST the sticks).

All the Idolos I tested can maneuver easily on it, but I don't think I'll risk them molting from it (so, for Idolos, the experiment is a bit bust). What I'm watching now is what position they eventually settle on. This seems to be the winner:






You can see the green floral foam that I posted a few months ago. I DON'T use it in my enclosures, but it's great for working with the arrangements on my desk. 

Here you can see a close up (well, as close as i can get with my lens) of how the feet grip the surface. Not my favorite material, but it's working.






I've done a few experiments wrapping the foam in mesh, but that's not really the directions I'm going on this project. Just wanted to share...


----------



## patrickfraser

Now that's hideous.



Sitck with sponges.


----------



## sporeworld

Ha, ha! I think the material has potential. Here's the thought process:

I sliced the sponge tube into very thin slices, and considered threading it with twine. Instead, I used bamboo - essentially creating skewers...

A while ago, i tried to figure out how to use things laying around, like chopsticks and packing peanuts, to make the elements of an enclosure. I used the chopsticks (or similar sticks) and skewered the packing peanuts, kind of looks like the popcorn you'd string around your Christmas tree...






To make it more colorful (and because i like the more porous material) I replaced the peanuts with the spongy tubing:






I jammed the skewers into a standing tube, but didn't like the results...






So, instead, I cut the tube into rings, and skewered those. Then, as a departure point, tossed on a nymph, spot a pic, and moved on...






Here's the same nymph about 5 minutes later, all settled in...






You can see where this is moving in the direction of a built-in safety net. If a larger nymph molted in the above picture, he could reach behind or to either side to get a grip for the "flip". This same design, done with, say, rags wrapped around sticks, would produce the same result. Soft, non-claw-breaking surfaces with good grip.

Finally, I did a small sample of the same idea, but with the sponges from the "classic" SpongeWorld.






Thoughts...?


----------



## kmsgameboy

Im not sure why I waited so long to view this topic but man Im _so_ glad I opened it up to see exactly what "spongeworld" was! That really IS trippy! So, after reading all of the posts I have the following to say: 1. I want to be the White Rabbit! 2. I SO have to see some black light pics! 3. Where is the little garden gnome!?! You totally need a garden gnome!!!


----------



## kmsgameboy

Im not sure why I waited so long to view this topic but man Im _so_ glad I opened it up to see exactly what "spongeworld" was! That really IS trippy! So, after reading all of the posts I have the following to say: 1. I want to be the White Rabbit! 2. I SO have to see some black light pics! 3. Where is the little garden gnome!?! You totally need a garden gnome!!!


----------



## sporeworld

HA! Funny! Maybe a tiny sprinkler, huh? A few tiny lawchairs?


----------



## kmsgameboy

Sporeworld said:


> HA! Funny! Maybe a tiny sprinkler, huh? A few tiny lawchairs?


 Sorry. My phone keeps making double posts. Anyway dont forget the pink flamingos!


----------



## sporeworld

I posted images (below) of this enclosure idea for shipping mantids (and raising them), using slices of a "pool noodle".

SpongeWorld Lite


----------



## Krissim Klaw

Sporeworld, I think I might have finally found someone who _almost_ loves sponges as much as you do!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kz0XAi8TyUs

Sorry, someone on another form posted it and I couldn't help but share... please don't kill me. =p

On a slightly more serious note that kind of stuff would look pretty kickass as a background behind one of your sponge filled inclosures.


----------



## sporeworld

Now, see... she's OBVIOUSLY crazy. Whereas, I'm PROBABLY crazy. There's a difference!

Remember kids: Check your dosage!


----------



## Krissim Klaw

Hey now, sanity is over rated! *Goes back to blowing kisses and baby talking to her praying mantises.*

This thread is really making me want to do some sort of fun set up, but I'm not sure what yet. Perhaps I should go for a themed one...


----------



## sporeworld

Creativity aside, I really like the pool noodle sponges for nymph enclosures. Especially enclosures where I'm removing and relocating nymphs regularly (like the Creos). It's easy, cheap, clean, versitile, and makes it very easy to count nymphs.

I even cut some long ways and wedged them into the enclosure as a kind of catwalk.


----------



## Krissim Klaw

*Head desk*. For years, I have been wanting to make some larger easy to cling to structures for my mantises to hang out on when outside of their cages but I could never find anything. I was always looking at random over priced bird playgrounds. Despite all your fun looking foam structures, it has only just occurred to me now when you mentioned catwalks that the pool noodle floats and sponges would be the perfect material. I could feed them through hard wire, strings, and other materials to make all sorts of shapes and perch areas. Best part is not only could I custom make any shape I want but the materials would be dirt cheap to boot. Well now I know what I will be doing next.

This thread has been here how long and this realization on just hit me?


----------



## sporeworld

Hahah!

I use THIS contraption for photos and cage cleaning...







Here's a recent throw-some-scraps-together-quick-we-have-babies enclosure...






It's hard to see, but the lime green foam is cut and wedged to make a catwalk. There's nylon screen hotglued on three sides for climbing, and more on the top (the screen is too coarse). and, of course, a foam plug in the top for feeders.


----------



## sporeworld

Here are two rearrangements on the idea - working really well for L3-L5's.


----------



## Chivalry

Mantis playground!! How awesome.


----------



## angelofdeathzz

Never let it be said that Sporeworld doesn't have a knack for the bold and whimsical beauty of enclosure construction!


----------



## Mvalenz

Spongeworld looks so neat. It's practical too. Very creative.


----------



## sporeworld

Thank you!


----------



## Rick

How in the world did I miss this thread? I'm generally a purist but I admit I kinda like it. :shifty:


----------



## Mvalenz

Sorry if this was already brought up, but how do you get the sponge trees in your first pick to stand up? Do you just hotglue them to the bottom of the enclosure that way?


----------



## sporeworld

Ha! Several different approaches. Some are skewered through, or glued to, wire. Sometimes sticks, or artificial plant stems. There are long sponges along the bottom, wedged in securely. I just jam the stems into the foam and they sya put.

In earlier versions, I had weighted rocks or planters that they were stuck or glued into, but this wasn't as secure. Some versions I just wedged all the "trees" against the sides to keep the bottom free for cleaning. I always meant to just use a shop vac in some way to clean the bottom, but never finished that approach (was too worried about killing nymphs).


----------



## hibiscusmile

yea, I have sucked a few up me self! :devil:


----------



## MX83Drifter

very nice matnis, they look amazing! o..and the cage is nice too. :stuart:


----------



## yen_saw

WOW.... interesting! Your mantids live in six-star hotel!


----------



## lunarstorm

yen_saw said:


> WOW.... interesting! Your mantids live in six-star hotel!


 :lol: +1 on the Sporeworld 6-star mantid hotels!


----------



## sporeworld

Ha! I used to manage 5 star hotels in Manhattan when I wsa in my 20's - so I truly appreciate the reference!


----------



## TySAAAN

Oh my gosh. You sir are brilliant. That'd be great to put in my living room.


----------



## blackwidow89

wow. love.


----------



## wuwu

so cool!


----------



## kunturman

Never stop your artistic creativity...BRAVO!


----------



## AxolotlsAreCoolToo

Hopefully no mold or bacteria establish inside the sponge.

Its like a prop from a sphongle show ;D


----------



## csheafer

That's so awesome! Very creative!


----------



## d17oug18

I miss watching your crazy creations, youve alwaz been the creative genius of us all =P


----------



## GhostStealth7889

Nice creativity Like the Sponge Trees the most


----------



## Aryia

i know this thread is from 3 years ago but THATS SO FRICKEN AWESOME! lol


----------



## Ralphys_Mantids

This thread has a ton of comments.


----------



## dmina

I Love this!

Sporeworld? Have you made any new ones lately?


----------



## Katattack

Yup, this is awesome!

I think I might borrow the sponge idea when my next Ooth hatches.


----------



## sporeworld

Hey, y'all!

Long time, no see (and no mantids)!

I have a small window of opportunity where I'll be in the same place for more than a month, so I'm going to hatch some local ooths and let them free if I have to bail.  You know, making sure I have an exit strategy.  

Anyhoo, want to start fresh and try to build a big, exciting enclosure for L1 til... well, whenever.  Any new ideas on people's wish lists?  New suggestions...?  New directions...?

Miss you all, and hope you've been happy and healthy!!!

Mark


----------



## guapoalto049

Welcome back!


----------



## sporeworld

I see a lot of my images aren't posting (stooopid photobucket).  Love to fix that  - how are y'all posting images these days?  Is there a post on that...?


----------

